# Ghost Recon on a PowerBookG4 800MHz with Virtual PC for Windows XP?



## malexgreen (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody play Ghost Recon (PC version) on the top-end PowerBook G4 800MHz? If so, did it play or was it slow and crappy?  Thanks.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 13, 2002)

well, just to tell you dude Ghost Recon is a super memory hog and if you are running virtual pc and then playing ghost recon with Virtual PC you shouldn't expect great speeds man.  Ghost recon needs about 256mb of free ram and a Geforce2 Ultra+ to play at a decent frame rate on a pc.  So i'm sure it's just that it's hogging up way too much ram.


----------



## AppMan (Dec 25, 2002)

Yeah man, this game is great but it's performance is dreadful on the Mac. Almost unplayable. Seems like all the ports by Aspyr have this problem. I have this game for Mac and PC, on the PC it averages like 70-80 FPS. On my Mac OS X box it averages like 25-35 FPS. I used identical resolutions etc. The funny thing is my Mac has more memory and a better video card than my PC. My Pc has a GF3 MX, my Mac has a GF3 Ti.
Medal of Honor has this same issue but not as severe.


----------



## mac-blog (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AppMan _
> *Yeah man, this game is great but it's performance is dreadful on the Mac. Almost unplayable.*



How do you define unplayable? I play the demo on my iMac (G3/350, ATI Rage 128 with 8MB, 384MB of RAM) and can finish a level in elite mode with one man in under 10 minutes. My spec should really make it unplayable (minimum requirements are G3/400, ATI Rage 128 with 16MB).

I'm going to get the full version when I have the money.



Maybe you need a slower computer? And you must hate movies and television if 25-35 frames per second is to slow for you. That jerkie frame rate at a theatre must be murder for you.


----------



## phatsharpie (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malexgreen _
> *Anybody play Ghost Recon (PC version) on the top-end PowerBook G4 800MHz? If so, did it play or was it slow and crappy?  Thanks.  *



Virtual PC - as of version 5.x - does not have accelerated graphics support. It's emulated graphics "board" is a S3 Virge, so I don't think the game would run well within it.

VPC isn't a good solution for games unfortunately.


----------



## AppMan (Dec 26, 2002)

Play it on a PC, then go back and play it on a Mac. You will see what I mean.  I guess it really isn't unplayable, just not as good a gaming experience.  You are probably running it at 800x600 16 bit with medium details. Sure if I lower it to those settings It will run better but I have a 933Mhz mac with 1024MB ram and a GF3. I should be able to play it with good fps, all the extra goodies and at 1280X1024 32bit like I do on my PC. 

I guess my PC spoiled me as far as gaming cus man does it suck on a Mac, but hey i love iTunes and iPhoto.


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2002)

25-30 fps doesn't mean it's there at all times. As soon as many things start moving and you have a few lighting effects, the frame rates drop, so you rather have them dropping from 70 to 50 than from 25 to 5.

But believe me: VirtualPC will _never_ be a solution to play games nicely. VPC is useful for 'workarounds' if no software exists for the Mac directly. (Business software solutions, shareware...) And I think it's mostly used by webdesigners to test their websites on IE for Windows. Maybe Connectix could write a wrapper around IE for Windows to let it run without Windows on Mac OS X. I'd buy THAT for 50$.


----------

